# Port Augusta Kings



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello all South Australian Kayakers.

I am putting out this post for all those who may be interested in fishing for some monster kingies in Port Augusta sometime between now and midway through January.

I will be moving back to Western Australia beginning of next year and this trip is on my list of things to do before I go. At present I know very little about where to fish, but have seen pictures and read reports of fish around the 90lb mark and they have been quite recent.

What would be great is have a trip similar to some of the trips that eastern staters have been having, to not only have a go at some great fish but, have a chance of meeting some fellow enthusiasts. This trip is not only for us SA folk but anyone who is interested.

So if you are interested let us know and we will see if we can get a trip together. You never know, a 90lb kingie!! That will show those eastern staters that us SA boys can get in amongst the action. (Only kidding. Friendly rivalry is sometimes healthy).

Yakabe.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Yakabe. Scupper and I dream about the Pt Augusta kings but have never got around to organising a trip. My understanding is that they are on the chew at the moment, but will shut down in spring when they start spawning. I have fished that area a couple of times - there will be a few logisitical issues but not impossible. For instance, access is difficult for yaks and most fish are taken on live squid which must be sourced from another area. A 44kg fish was landed last week, along with a few smaller - i.e. 30kg or so. I'd be interested to know what strategies you might be thinking!


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey Fisher,

Apart from the 2 I have caught here, that were taken on fresh but not live squid, I know little about them. As far as squid, I could probably do fresh from here, Wallaroo, but alive could be difficult.

For me the trip would be a very steep learning curve. Are there any others who have the good oil on the PA Kings?

Yakabe.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

No Oil; but, now have yak and will travel. Let me know when! When you say difficult to get to for yaks - WHY? Remember my age mate


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I've fished there a couple of times for nil return, but it is a waiting game. It is a very long paddle (just looked on google earth - approx 6.6 km's as the crow flies, probably more like >7km following channel) from the boat ramp to the power station area, although there is an area just north of the old power station where we could launch around high tide (low tide will be a hundred or so metres of mangrove mud to negotiate) so provided we work around high tide getting there is not impossible (unless access has been cut since I was there). I also know that fish have been taken on lures, so again live squid is not absolutely essential - but those that do score fish more often than not get them on squid caught a few kms down the coast.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Pt Augusta kingy


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

If you are ever going to land a big king, then this will be the place to do it.
It will be one of those places where success will most likely be eventual but it will cost to learn - in time and effort.
You would be pretty lucky to have success first up and it would probably take several trips to get the joint wired enough to crack the code. Pity it's 5 hours away from Adelaide. 
Having said that - I'll have a crack at em one day.
I'm not sure how long this current run will last. I reckon it is a brief winter window when the fish are on, with the odd fish coming in at either side of mid winter??
Regards Scupper


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

The more I research this, the more I think that some serious preparation is the only way to have even limited success. I have heard that some reasonable fish have been caught around the bridges and old power station?? etc also.

There is also the concern of a lot of boat traffic in the area as reading the FishSA forum, there seems to be a lot of boaters up there at the moment. This could possibly cause some problems for us in smaller craft in such competitive waters.

So with this being said, and believe me it still something that I would like to do, what gear would be suggested minimum for such a trip. At present my heaviest gear is an ABU 7000 reel loaded with 25lb line. I feel the line weight from reading info would be severely inadequate. Or with the small craft advantage could we get away with this.

I guess what I am trying to say is this: Maybe if we planned a trip up there, it was not our main goal to catch the monster king that we all dream about but more about a lot of research for future trips and a few beers etc. We could fish the bridges and other easy locations gathering information for future trips.

Just putting it out there. Any comments :?:

Yakabe.


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

I have managed to get a bit more info regarding PA. Yes there is a boat ramp 500m away from the Old Power Station that can only really be accessed at high tide. However it was said if we were able to carry or cart our yaks this may be ok. There is a lot of boat traffic at the moment and we would need to be careful of this. Live squid is the best option, as that is all they seem to be taking.

I have it also on good authority that there is a spot that is probably just as good and there is no where near as much pressure or activity on fish or fisherman. It is apparently near the old salt works north of Port Augusta. The paddle would be longer that the 500m from the Old Station, but less than the 6k's from the other boat ramp. So another alternative.

As far as the season, they will generally slow to nothing by the end of September. Unfortunately this gives us a very small window to organise a trip, and there is no way I would do it alone.

Yakabe.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Yakabe - I think the vicinity of the old power station station is the pick of the spots due to the structure in the water there. But you are right, good fish are encountered further up the gulf, often around the railway bridge. In fact this area is possibly better for the smaller kings. I vaguely remember the track into the railway bridge which i think is 2wd country, but I might be wrong - it might have a couple of soft spots where 4wd would be necessary. I reckon we could manhandle yaks to the waters edge there ok.
From the railway bridge to the salt works is about a 3km paddle. the gulf is very narrow there, but snapper, kings and even the odd lost dolphin fish have been taken in that area. it is a good spot for yellowfin whiting too. I think it would be one of those feast or famine spots, and would take a bit to organise. I'll have to start thinking about it a bit more to get motivated, as every time I've been there in boat I've caught zip!
Oh - re the gear to use - I've got an Abu10000 with 25lb line and thats what I would use, only because its what I've got and I reckon contact with big fish will be few and far between and not worth buying new gear.
Its good to think about this - now to get motivated!


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Good to hear from you Adrian 

strangely enough, me and my housemate were talking about a PA trip scheduled for this friday, but my car needs a service (more like open heart surgery!!) so ive had to postpone 

i was going to do a land based session to scope it out for the yaks, and get some local info, but have to waith til the end of next week for the car 

let me recount a story from last week:

me: howdy mate. just these 2 river2sea imitation squids for trolling thanks mate.

bloke: where you headin mate?

me: PA. gonna try and get me a kingy or 2 hahaha

bloke: (looks around the store for eavesdroppers, and continues in hushed tones) i was there last week, and they are on the bite. get there, and get amongst it!

me: (shaking, i wet myself, but pretended i was cool!) thanks for that mate. see ya

SO, its on up there. NOW, to get a day with good tides and moon phases, and get organised.

Also Adrian, a Pt Riley session for squid and snapper would be good too!! Hint hint, nudge nudge!! whats the word in your neck of the woods??


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey water_baby,

Very keen on the PA orientation trip and a fish. Yes there have been some cracking kings caught up there in the last few weeks. As big as 44.5kg. Check out the thread on FishSA in the Eyre Peninsula fishing report. If you are not already, you will have to become a member.

The lowdown on Riley is plenty of squid and no snapper. We have not had the weather to bring them in close. I went out this afternoon LBF and caught 4 squid and 3 cuttlefish in a short time, so they are about. Have not had the time to really get out there for much else. Oh the other thing is that locals are bagging out on snook in the bay at the moment. And some good size ones also.

Will be going out this weekend weather permitting either in the bay for squid/snook in the afternoon or north of Riley about 5km exploring for the first time. You are more than welcome, as are any other SA fishers. Hopefully the weather will be OK.

Yakabe.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Yakabe: mate I wud join you this w/e; however, I must gear ready for a trip to Tassy early Monday morning - so I will have to pass.


----------

